# ATTENTION!! DO NOT purchace from FACEFRONT COSMETICS!



## HMC (Mar 25, 2010)

ATTENTION LADIES!!!

Do not purchase anything from a company called FaceFront Cosmetics. I ordered some eye shadow base online from them over ten days ago and still haven't received my order. I sent them three emails and have tried calling four or five times and all i got was "I'm sorry, but this mailbox is full. Please try again later. Goodbye." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 GRRRRR! 

They are SHADY!! I did everything i could to try and get a hold of them and and ask them where my order was and NOTHING worked. I'm fuming right now, girls. They blatantly stole my money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My boyfriend tried to help me by looking online for reviews or other complaints on this company and we found a situation that was identical to mine. Another person tried ordering from FaceFront and received NO information on her order and NO response back to emails or answers to phone calls.They said wouldn't give this company any stars at all

 Idk what this company thinks they're trying to pull, but i just want all you ladies on here to be aware that fraud looks to be an issue with this company and to watch out for them!

I'm currently in St. Pete, Florida and i had to call up my dad who's back home and we had to call my bank and have them close my card down so that the company couldn't try to charge me any more money or sell my info to other businesses. I am fortunately getting my money back (thank you LORD!) So that's the only good part about this story. lol.

*SIGH* So sadly it looks like i won't be getting my new eye shadow primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really looking forward to that stuff too *sniffles* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanted to watch out for you ladies and let you all know.

Love Hannah <><


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 25, 2010)

aw so sorry to hear about it, this is probably why i only order through sites like macy, sephora, and mac. not because i dont like independent cosmetic sites/brands but because it totally sucks when situations like this happen.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay, I agree, the full inbox thing is pretty shady, but you started worrying after waiting only a week and a half from your order date? Unless you paid extra money for super fast as heck you'll have it in 3 hours shipping, why was a week and a half cause for panic?


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 25, 2010)

what website did you order from, do you have the link?I know facefront is sold all over canada in drugstores and such...


----------



## MACPixie (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmercoconut* 

 
_what website did you order from, do you have the link?I know facefront is sold all over canada in drugstores and such..._

 
Um I've never seen it?


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 25, 2010)

after 10 days I would have been worried too. They could have at least contacted you via email or some other way. I also only order from chain stores cause this little companies you never know with them!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Okay, I agree, the full inbox thing is pretty shady, but you started worrying after waiting only a week and a half from your order date? Unless you paid extra money for super fast as heck you'll have it in 3 hours shipping, why was a week and a half cause for panic?_

 
I agree with you about the patience thing, but I'd have to disagree on her decision. If they don't give you any notification whatsoever and cannot be reached by any means, you should file it right away, the sooner, the better. I wouldn't want them getting all my info and then ruining my everything. They should always notify you withn one business day of receipt for your order and contact you if something has gone awry and they need to delay.


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_I agree with you about the patience thing, but I'd have to disagree on her decision. If they don't give you any notification whatsoever and cannot be reached by any means, you should file it right away, the sooner, the better. I wouldn't want them getting all my info and then ruining my everything. They should always notify you withn one business day of receipt for your order and contact you if something has gone awry and they need to delay._

 
Bran'sgirl didn't say she never heard from them with an order confirmation, she said she hadn't received her order after 10 days and couldn't get a response now that she was sending emails. She said that _another_ person had the problem with never receiving an order confirmation or anything.

Because she didn't say she didn't get the confirmation, I assumed she did, and thus questioned the concern based on waiting 10 days for order receipt alone, when, ignoring all other factors, 10 days isn't unreasonable at all unless you've paid for rush shipping/processing.


----------



## HMC (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Okay, I agree, the full inbox thing is pretty shady, but you started worrying after waiting only a week and a half from your order date? Unless you paid extra money for super fast as heck you'll have it in 3 hours shipping, why was a week and a half cause for panic?_

 
My cause for panic was when their website says that it doesn't take any longer than three days for my payment to clear and be shipped out, and when they say i'll be notified by email that it HAS been shipped and i don't receive one after TEN DAYS...I think that's a small cause for worry lol and when i also have absolutely NO WAY of even getting a hold of anyone who works at the company, especially after trying over and over and over...something's not right. My Dad works for Visa/Mastercard and credit card processing and he know ALL about credit card and online purchase fraud and he said it sounds fishy. It's all just really unprofessional. It's not impossible for there to be fraud out there, ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not everyone is quite as honest as we wish they would be, unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmercoconut* 

 
_what website did you order from, do you have the link?I know facefront is sold all over canada in drugstores and such..._

 
Hey girl, it was just FaceFront Cosmetics | Atlantic Avenue: Spring/Summer 2010 their site seems pretty legit at first and then after you start to look at it long enough it seems not quite as kosher anymore lol! There are lots of tabs and sections of it missing that have said "coming soon!" for months and it never seems to get fixed. Just take a look around for yourself and you'll see. But hey, that's cool if you can get it in the drugstores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 their stuff seems kinda good. Just don't try and order it from the website! lol!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_after 10 days I would have been worried too. They could have at least contacted you via email or some other way. I also only order from chain stores cause this little companies you never know with them!_

 
You're right girl, they really should have. Bit that's just the thing, they didn't, and that's what made me a bit skeptical. If they were a legit company and cared about their customers well being, they would have been doing everything they could to make sure i was pleased and everything was okay...


----------



## HMC (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh yeah! And one more weird thing! Their website says they are located  in "the heart" of Boston, Massachusetts, and when i googled their  company name for other ways or other numbers to reach them at, all i  could find was some location out in Virginia!! What??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lol just more dirt on top of the heap...


----------



## COBI (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bran'sgirl21* 

 
_Oh yeah! And one more weird thing! Their website says they are located in "the heart" of Boston, Massachusetts, and when i googled their company name for other ways or other numbers to reach them at, all i could find was some location out in Virginia!! What??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lol just more dirt on top of the heap... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
According to their shipping map, stuff clearly ships out of the VA area (vs MA.)


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bran'sgirl21* 

 
_My cause for panic was when their website says that it doesn't take any longer than three days for my payment to clear and be shipped out, and when they say i'll be notified by email that it HAS been shipped and i don't receive one after TEN DAYS...I think that's a small cause for worry lol...._

 
Thank you for responding - that makes much more sense to me now!


----------



## HMC (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_According to their shipping map, stuff clearly ships out of the VA area (vs MA.)_

 
Yeah...idk. I can't make much sense of any of this lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Thank you for responding - that makes much more sense to me now!_

 
No prob lol I figured if I explained it a little more you would  understand it a little better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  glad I got it cleared up!


----------



## HMC (Mar 27, 2010)

Update people!!!! lol!! I JUST received an email from FaceFront saying my order has been shipped!! WOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sure is about time! You take a little action and they get their butts in gear! lol They "claim" it was due to a "shortage" or "understocked supply" of their Survival Paint product...HEH! Idk if i believe them or not...im still a little skeptical. But if they are telling the truth then why did it take this long for them to get back to me or tell me anything about my order?? Sheesh! lol  I have a hard time believing they were so busy that they couldn't just answer me the first time i tried to get a hold of them.

Okay, Maybe they are an honest company, but i really don't know. If they really ARE an honest company, they REALLY need to update their services and get things running a little more smoothly so that people don't begin to question their credibility...just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But either way i still get my eye shadow primer i ordered AND got my money back from the bank so I didn't even really have to pay for it!! YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i guess i win! lol


----------



## LionQueen (Mar 30, 2010)

This makes me want to never own a business.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2010)

i order from them all the time, and the ffcloset site and i've never had any issues at all. every single company will have isolated problems. if this were something that happened to over 80% of their customers, then i'd be worried.


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2010)

so still no news? what a gyp. That really blows, good think you didn't place a huge order


----------



## HMC (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_so still no news? what a gyp. That really blows, good think you didn't place a huge order_

 
Actually Girl, Like i just posted above, after i went through all that junk with the bank and turning off my debit card they finally got back to me with an e-mail saying this took a lot longer than usual due to a shortage in the product i ordered and they're getting my order shipped out to me FINALLY.

But the kicker is like why the heck could you not in ten whole days tell me anything about why it was late until just now. If they had just given me a heads up it would have saved me a lot of annoyance and trouble...


----------



## marusia (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LionQueen* 

 
_This makes me want to never own a business._

 
It can be intimidating at times, yes, but it's completely worth it. I just have to make sure that I ship out as soon as I get cleared payment. (I just got back from the mailbox with an order that was placed 10 minutes ago.)

On the bright side, I can stay at home with my newborn.

For future reference, if you ever wonder about a site, put them into whois.com and it should give you their information and how long they have been in business. My site is through a proxy though for my family's safety since it's operated out of our house.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 1, 2010)

Small businesses are usually not the person's primary source of income, so they will often run more slowly than a business that's successful enough to be someone's full-time gig. I don't know what this company's story is, in particular, but I always try to be patient when dealing with small businesses.

That's no excuse for poor communication, of course. 

I am always in awe of the US postal system, actually. I used to live in rural Canada, where things would literally take *4-6 weeks* to arrive. Now I live the middle of urban Canada, and things come much quicker, but I guess the novelty hasn't worn off yet.


----------



## Redz24 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've bought a couple things from them and never had any problems what so ever.

Plus I live in the UK.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know what the deal is with the new site and limited product selection?  I really want to order some bronzes but they aren't on the new site, and I've been checking back for months...


----------



## heyitsariane (Apr 22, 2010)

wow this really sucks, I'm so sorry. I ordered once from there and I did receive my eyeshadow.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2010)

that's awful! I'm sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmercoconut* 

 
_what website did you order from, do you have the link?I know facefront is sold all over canada in drugstores and such..._

 
I've never seen it in canada either... 
If you have where did u see it?!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Apr 22, 2010)

I've ordered from them and have had a friend order from them a few times and neither of us ever had a problem with them.  The shipping seemed a little longer but it wasn't that huge of a deal to me since I didn't need them at a specific time.


----------



## HMC (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Anyone know what the deal is with the new site and limited product selection?  I really want to order some bronzes but they aren't on the new site, and I've been checking back for months..._

 
Idk what they're deal is with anything they do... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heyitsariane* 

 
_wow this really sucks, I'm so sorry. I ordered once from there and I did receive my eyeshadow._

 
Good! I'm glad to hear that


----------



## LC (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bran'sgirl21* 

 
_Actually Girl, Like i just posted above, after i went through all that junk with the bank and turning off my debit card they finally got back to me with an e-mail saying this took a lot longer than usual due to a shortage in the product i ordered and they're getting my order shipped out to me FINALLY.

But the kicker is like why the heck could you not in ten whole days tell me anything about why it was late until just now. If they had just given me a heads up it would have saved me a lot of annoyance and trouble...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
woops i'm obviously a selective reader..hahaha


----------



## HMC (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HMC* 

 
_Update people!!!! lol!! I JUST received an email from FaceFront saying my order has been shipped!! WOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sure is about time! You take a little action and they get their butts in gear! lol They "claim" it was due to a "shortage" or "understocked supply" of their Survival Paint product...HEH! Idk if i believe them or not...im still a little skeptical. But if they are telling the truth then why did it take this long for them to get back to me or tell me anything about my order?? Sheesh! lol  I have a hard time believing they were so busy that they couldn't just answer me the first time i tried to get a hold of them.

Okay, Maybe they are an honest company, but i really don't know. If they really ARE an honest company, they REALLY need to update their services and get things running a little more smoothly so that people don't begin to question their credibility...just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But either way i still get my eye shadow primer i ordered AND got my money back from the bank so I didn't even really have to pay for it!! YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i guess i win! lol_

 

So i know this thread is like 6 months old, but just a little side note... yeah this post above right here ^^^ i didn't get the shadow primer even after they told me it got shipped out... heh...ohhh man.


----------



## Care (Oct 7, 2010)

my guess would be because you cancelled your payment thru your credit card company.  Since you cancelled payment and were refunded, they assumed that you no longer wanted your order?


----------



## effboysinthebut (Jan 24, 2013)

I ordered from this company in 2009, had absolutely no problems at all.

  	Now, I just ordered from them about 3 weeks ago and have the same issue.  I've emailed twice, called and left a VM.  No response.  Again... after two weeks of no shipping notice it is a cause for concern.  Still haven't heard from them.  Will also be going through my CC company to get my money back.
  	 		 			 				WebRep


 		 			currentVote


 		 			noRating
 		 			noWeight


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 24, 2013)

sorry to hear about that. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Jinaxxx (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi I'm just get through to your issue . I supposed to search info about this brand before  . I lost my money around 65 $ damn it now it almost 1 month that i didnt get any response . So i try to check out the company website and that really surprised me that website can't working ... I dont live in the state but I live so so far in Thailand and what should i do to get my money back ?? do u have any recommend ?


----------



## potophan (Mar 22, 2013)

They screwed me over too


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 22, 2013)

I subscribe to Pinkiecharm on YT and she had a similar incident and wrote about it on her blog: http://www.reenie.nu/2013/02/no-more-facefront-for-me/.  That was enough to ward me off of ordering from this company!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Mar 23, 2013)

I ordered once before and didn't have a problem.  But this time I even reported them to BBB and they ignored that as well


----------



## HMC (Apr 13, 2013)

potophan said:


> They screwed me over too





effboysinthebut said:


> I ordered once before and didn't have a problem.  But this time I even reported them to BBB and they ignored that as well


  I can't believe that I wrote this thread almost 3-ish years ago and you guys wrote 21 and 22 days ago that you recently got jacked over by this company too. Looks like they are STILL at it. Sorry that happened to you guys too


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the warnings, ladies.


----------



## potophan (Apr 13, 2013)

This company sucks I still haven't got my money back or items


----------



## HMC (Apr 15, 2013)

potophan said:


> This company sucks I still haven't got my money back or items


 That SUCKS :-(


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the warning


----------

